# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Đỉnh Bàn Cờ Đà Nẵng Có Gì Đẹp

## dung89

Đỉnh bàn cờ- tuyệt bút Sơn Trà!


Đình bàn cờ là địa điểm du lịch nổi danh của Đà Nẵng. Du khách muôn phương lúc tới có Đà Nẵng thú thật không người nào không nói đến Đỉnh bàn cờ. Lí do cho sự nức danh của địa điểm khi không đặc trưng này là các câu chuyện thượng cổ.


Gắn liền có những câu chuyện xưa, khu du lịch Sơn Trà ẩn cất phần lớn câu chuyện huyền thoại. trong khoảng các câu chuyện về các vị tiên đã tuyển lựa cảnh đẹp nơi Sơn Trà để dạo chơi. Cho đến các nàng tiên nga đẹp hiền diệu đã đi qua và để lại các câu chuyện cho đời sau nhắc lại.






*Sự tích Đỉnh bàn cờ*

Đỉnh Bàn Cờ là nơi check-in của gần như tuổi teen, ko chỉ giới trẻ mà các khách du hý muôn phương. Họ đều rất ấn tượng với địa điểm này. Sự đơn sơ, giản dị và mộc mạc trong văn hóa địa khu và đặc điểm lịch sử ấn tượng này làm cho hầu hết người say đắm.


Bức tượng Đế Thích đã được dựng lại cùng sở hữu bàn cờ. Tượng này minh chứng cho truyền thuyết rất diệu huyền của những vị tiên khi xuống trần gian để vui chơi ở Sơn Trà. Trong “Phủ Biên Tạp Lục” của nhà sử học Lê Quý Đôn mang nhắc về truyền thuyết khai sinh ra đỉnh bàn cờ Sơn Trà, Đà Nẵng.


Theo lời của người xưa nhắc lại, Phía Đông liền biển có 1 quả núi gọi là núi Sơn Trà, tục gọi là Hòn Nghê. tương truyền rằng trên núi có ngọc, đêm đêm ngọc chiếu sáng xuống biển, khiến cho quang cảnh trở thành thần diệu. Đây là nơi hoàn hảo để những vị thần tiên gạnh thăm, có núi rừng và sông nước.


những vị Tiên thường hay giáng xuống để tắm, chơi đùa trên bãi biển, nên còn gọi là biển Tiên Sa. một lần, sở hữu hai tiên ông ngồi đánh cờ trên đỉnh núi Sơn Trà nhưng bất phân thắng phụ trong rộng rãi ngày. Rồi trong lúc lơi là ngắm cảnh mây trời, một tiên ông đã bị đối thủ đánh bại.

Khi đi lên đỉnh bàn cờ chúng ta cần chuẩn bị *bàn ghế dã ngoại* để trãi nghiệm khung cảnh nơi này và thường thức ky cafe



Cắm trại trên đỉnh bàn cờ

*Hình ảnh ấn tượng chụp Đỉnh bàn cờ*

các chàng trai ngồi suy tư bên Đỉnh bàn cờ thật thú vị! Nơi đây không gian hình như đứng lại, trôi êm đèm, chảy chầm chậm. không ồn ã như nội ô sôi động. Đỉnh Bàn Cờ khiến người ta liên tưởng tới các bậc quân tử ngày xưa.



Đón hoàng hôn trên đỉnh bàn cờ

Về văn hóa truyền thống xưa kia, các nam nhi thường lấy việc đánh cờ làm cho thú vui trí óc. cách đánh cờ biểu thị tính phương pháp con người.




Văn hóa truyền thống nam nhân sở hữu khí chất trình bày ở thần thái và trí huệ
Cầm kì thi họa là văn hóa mà nữ nhi được học tập và tu dưỡng bản thân trong chính những mẫu hình này. Chúng ta thấy được một vẻ đẹp sở hữu nội hàm sâu sắc trong cảnh tỉnh giấc nơi đây. có những lúc trong sự sô người yêu của cuộc sống đương đại. Ta luôn cần tìm lại trong mình các văn hóa truyền thông xưa cũ. Để đạo đức và ý thức ngày một nâng cao.



Đón bình minh trên đỉnh bàn cờ




*Đình bàn cờ nằm trong khu du hý nào?*

Nằm trong chuỗi thắng cảnh Sơn Trà, ngoài đỉnh bàn cờ còn sở hữu toàn bộ địa điểm du hý khác rất hút khách. Đài vọng cảnh. Bãi bụt. Bãi cát vàng. Khám phá bãi rạng, bãi đá đen.




Bãi Rạng Đà Nẵng



Bãi đá đen Sơn Trà


Bãi cát vàng
*
Đi lên Đỉnh bàn cờ bằng dụng cụ gì?*

các phượt thủ mang thể sử dụng mô tô, xe máy để leo lên đến đỉnh nhé. không những thế những gia đình đi dã ngoại cùng nhau với thể đi bằng ô tô 4 chỗ hoặc 7 chỗ. Đối mang các đoàn du hý đông người thì đi xe khách vẫn lọt được trên đường chính đến đỉnh bàn cờ nhé!



Hừng đông ở Sơn Trà
Sơn Trà được biết tới như cảnh bồng lai của Đà Nẵng. Nơi núi rừng đón từng chiếc bình minh và hoàng hôn bao phủ.

Thông tin tham khảo thêm tại website du lịch - dã ngoại : https://dioutdoor.vn

----------

